# VW indigo gauge cluster LED swap to red?



## nocte-diem (Jun 9, 2016)

Got a MY 2000 MK4 with the horrible indigo LED cluster background illumination. Would love to replace the 18 indigo LEDs (ca 440 nanometers) that illuminate the four gauges with red ones. Obviously, voltage requirements differ between LEDs of different color. I have not yet had the cluster out to check what voltage is supplied to the indigo LEDs. I presume the cluster has a voltage regulator for constant output.

Does anybody have any pertinent, specific information or tips for this project?


----------



## nocte-diem (Jun 11, 2016)

This is the horror I am looking at every evening:







This is what I am trying to achieve for the analog instrument numerals (Audi cluster shown):


----------

